# Father's Day gift came in today.....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wife says my Father's Day gift came in today.....thought it may be a new R6125......oh well, I like signs too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cute. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Like!


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, I like it..


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice me like.

Was at a dairy farm dispersal the next town over farm a bit larger than us. Had sign that read " Pickpockets and loose women welcome" at the front door. They sold it for like 5 bucks. Shoulda bought it...


----------

